# Olympus low light performance



## John Hunt (May 27, 2017)

I was afraid of the low light performance of the mft sensor when I made the switch from Nikon full frame but when you factor in the excellent image stabilization that Olympus has it becomes a non issue. This shot is hand held at 1/3 of a second taken about 45 minutes before sunrise.


----------



## pixmedic (May 27, 2017)

the newer 5-axis in body stabilization is so much better than the 3-axis.


----------



## Gary A. (May 27, 2017)

I love the Olympus IBIS.  Beats all the lens based IS hands down.





Oly EM5 handheld, w/ 45mm, 1/15, F/2.8, ISO 1600


----------



## jcdeboever (May 27, 2017)

Impressive


----------



## chuasam (Jun 5, 2017)

Great image...lost me at "before sunrise" *LOL*


----------

